# Sticky  How do I get printer cartridge ink out of clothing?



## tosh9i

http://www.ehow.com/how_2301391_remove-printer-ink-stains-from.html


----------



## WereBo

Now that IS a handy tip, thank you Toshi


----------



## Tumbleweed36

Yep, I think it is too. This was a question by someone who had spam links in his question trying to get those (sneaky spam) to buy from his link in not only the title but his signature area as well..... so he is gone. However, well worth keeping this here for the answer that was provided. Good information.


----------



## DonaldG

Good Idea - I have stickied it!


----------



## RickySmith91

Totally agree.These are the right steps for get printer cartridge ink out of clothing.


----------

